

Ask HN: Twitter using facial recognition for image previews? - cmacpher

Checking my twitter feed, a new tweet with an image appears(bottom). It previews the middle of the image. On refresh the image preview is now cut around her face. Is twitter using facial recognition for better image previews?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;owxk49rksp6fcsg&#x2F;twitter-screen.png
======
sabalaba
Cropping around the face is simply facial detection, not recognition.

------
michaelmior
This wouldn't surprise me. Cloudinary has offered a service that does this for
a while.

[http://cloudinary.com/blog/face_detection_based_cropping](http://cloudinary.com/blog/face_detection_based_cropping)

